# Tivo BOLT 4K / Xfinity cable card questions



## jjensen9971 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have recieved limited info from both Tivo and Xfinity on my 4k questions, hopefully this forum can help.

I own LG OLED65C8 and a Apple 4k TV and (currently) a Tivo Series5 Roamio - for audi I do NOT have atmos, just Sonos Playbar, Play One's (rear) and Sonos Sub

Thru investigation I have confirmed that I can NOT get 4k HDR on Netflix, Amazon or Vudu thru the Tivo Bolt 4K apps, but I CAN get 4K HDR thru either my Apple 4KTV or LG OLED TV Apps.

Here is what I do NOT know and would appreciate help:
#1: All my devices (Possible Tivo BOLT, Apple4KTV, and LG TV) "upconvert" HD to 4k, does it matter (Video/Audio quality (I only have 5.1 NOT Atmos)) what device source I use to watch HD to 4k upconverted content?

#2: Does it matter (Video/Audio quality (I only have 5.1 NOT Atmos)) what device source I use to watch 4K HDR content AKA should I use LG TV or Apple 4KTV?

#3: If the only 4K HDR content comes from Netflix, Vudu and Amazon and I can get it from my LG APP or Apple 4kTV, why would I upgrade from my Tivo Roamio to a Bolt AKA maybe I should just keep my current Tivo setup box?

#4: Xfinity offers several 4k Channels ( 4K Smithsonian, Discovery, Stingray, and BBC America channels) available on their DVR, Can I get those channels on a Tivo Bolt 4k?

I have contacted Tivo and Xfinity support on these questions and have come up dry.

HELP


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

#1 - Not really no. Just have all devices throw whatever into the TV and it will be fine. Tivo should be set to 4k/60.

#2 - Yes. There's no HDR support on the Tivo outside of Vudu maybe, because Tivo is completely backwards and incompetent. You'll need to use another streaming device for that content, or just not get the HDR if you watch it on the Tivo (will still be 4K). For anything below that, including 4K non-HDR content, just watch it on the Tivo.

#3 - No reason to upgrade. It's a waste of money. If the Bolt had updated apps and supported HDR10 and Dolby Vision on them it would be another story. But it doesn't.

#4 - No, not unless they come through an actual tuned channel (which they probably don't). Those are almost certainly streamed over IP just like Netflix.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

TostitoBandito said:


> #1 - Not really no. Just have all devices throw whatever into the TV and it will be fine. Tivo should be set to 4k/60.
> 
> #2 - Yes. There's no HDR support on the Tivo outside of Vudu maybe, because Tivo is completely backwards and incompetent. You'll need to use another streaming device for that content, or just not get the HDR if you watch it on the Tivo (will still be 4K). For anything below that, including 4K non-HDR content, just watch it on the Tivo.
> 
> ...


HDR app support has nothing to do with Tivo. And HDR is supported on he Mini Vox's with netflix. It is coming to the bolts soon as it is waiting on Netflix to finish hardware certification Vudu is supported as well


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

compnurd said:


> HDR app support has nothing to do with Tivo. And HDR is supported on he Mini Vox's with netflix. It is coming to the bolts soon as it is waiting on Netflix to finish hardware certification Vudu is supported as well


It certainly does have to do with them. It's up to Tivo to work with the various providers to get apps for their devices. This is what Sony, Microsoft, Amazon, Roku, all the TV makers, and so forth have to do and it's what Tivo does. It requires both parties. You can't just blame Netflix and Amazon like there's some big conspiracy to not give Tivo updated apps. If Tivo is viewed as too small or backwards to be worth their time by other companies in the market, that's Tivo's own damn fault. It's up to Tivo to have these services lined up and to advocate for their platform and their customers when negotiating these relationships and partnerships with other providers.

Also, it's not just this. Tivo has a terrible track record of third party app support and updates compared to most other device manufacturers. Why can't Tivo offer other streaming apps that are on most/all other modern platforms like CBS, ESPN, various other premium channels, and so forth? Why are the apps they do have always one or more major versions behind what you see on other contemporary devices? I have a Comcast X1 box which dates from before the Tivo Bolt was even a thing and it has a newer Netflix implementation, for example. And yes, then there's HDR support which has existed for years on multiple other devices from the same streaming providers.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

TostitoBandito said:


> It certainly does have to do with them. It's up to Tivo to work with the various providers to get apps for their devices. This is what Sony, Microsoft, Amazon, Roku, all the TV makers, and so forth have to do and it's what Tivo does. It requires both parties. You can't just blame Netflix and Amazon like there's some big conspiracy to not give Tivo updated apps. If Tivo is viewed as too small or backwards to be worth their time by other companies in the market, that's Tivo's own damn fault. It's up to Tivo to have these services lined up and to advocate for their platform and their customers when negotiating these relationships and partnerships with other providers.
> 
> Also, it's not just this. Tivo has a terrible track record of third party app support and updates compared to most other device manufacturers. Why can't Tivo offer other streaming apps that are on most/all other modern platforms like CBS, ESPN, various other premium channels, and so forth? Why are the apps they do have always one or more major versions behind what you see on other contemporary devices? I have a Comcast X1 box which dates from before the Tivo Bolt was even a thing and it has a newer Netflix implementation, for example. And yes, then there's HDR support which has existed for years on multiple other devices from the same streaming providers.


Nope


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

,,


TostitoBandito said:


> It certainly does have to do with them. It's up to Tivo to work with the various providers to get apps for their devices. This is what Sony, Microsoft, Amazon, Roku, all the TV makers, and so forth have to do and it's what Tivo does. It requires both parties. You can't just blame Netflix and Amazon like there's some big conspiracy to not give Tivo updated apps. If Tivo is viewed as too small or backwards to be worth their time by other companies in the market, that's Tivo's own damn fault. It's up to Tivo to have these services lined up and to advocate for their platform and their customers when negotiating these relationships and partnerships with other providers.






TostitoBandito said:


> Also, it's not just this. Tivo has a terrible track record of third party app support and updates compared to most other device manufacturers. Why can't Tivo offer other streaming apps that are on most/all other modern platforms like CBS, ESPN, various other premium channels, and so forth? Why are the apps they do have always one or more major versions behind what you see on other contemporary devices? I have a Comcast X1 box which dates from before the Tivo Bolt was even a thing and it has a newer Netflix implementation, for example. And yes, then there's HDR support which has existed for years on multiple other devices from the same streaming providers.


If tivo is smart and wants to stay relevant moving forward, I would think they would focus on improving their apps whether it's just quality or quantity. Both would be nice of course. With more streaming services being offered and more doing away with cable or scaling back their packages, still having one box to rule them all would be preferred. And that goes hand in hand with improving the universal search and bookmarking for streamed shows.

Like I noticed bookmarking GOT does nothing for me because I have HBO through Prime and Tivo only recognized the Go app for HBO.

Little things like that would go a long way with customers. And I'd rather have just the Mini Vox at all my other TV's than dealing with another streaming device or a TV's built in apps.


----------

